# 60% Heartfelt Humidification Beads



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

A while back I mentioned to Viper that having beads at a lower RH would be nice for those of us that tend to "dry box" cigars before smoking.

Last week in the midst of several newbie trades he and I were chatting and I brought it up again.

"Your the one" was his response. Turns out he had grabbed a limited (now gone) supply of them.

What a great vendor and friendly brother here. Going to set-up a couple of "smoking ready" humis around my life and maybe include a few of these in some outbounds this year.

Thanks Vipe.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

A perfect example of why he is held in such high regard here in da jungle.
Thanks for sharing this, Dave.
:w


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Viper is the best! I recall an archive thread where someone brought up the need to humidify acoustic instruments like guitars. Well, I have that need and was interested when Viper asked, jokingly, if maybe he should start selling 50% beads for musicians.

Well, I'd love to have the Heartfelt touch there too! I'd even take some of them 60% beads.

Way to take care of your customers Viper, you are the man!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool, Dave. Beats the heck out of dry boxing and guessing.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

I've spoken to several BOTLs that tell me they are in the habit of removing cigars they will soon smoke from their humi's for a period of time. Several told me they just let them sit in the open air for up to a week to bring their humidity down. I find this odd, but as a relative Noob, I readily appreciate how much I have yet to learn and experience. I'm not sure why, but I prefer a softer, more humidified cigar to one that is hard and "drier". 

Nice grab Dave. That picture reminds me to go buy more beads to replace the dust (formerly beads) in my tubes - the result of pouring water directly on them...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

A true BOTL by all definitions. Nice stash of beads Dave! :w


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice...


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

That's great! Here I thought I was the only one to "dry" them out a little before smoking. I'll usually let it sit in the open air for about 10-15 minutes before lighting. WTG Viper!

Mel


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

very cool. i see he's improved on the caps on those things. i about nearly sent mine back when i got my tube (caps? what caps? mine is covered with tape to hold it together that i put on myself).


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very cool! Let us know how this works out for you Dave.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

That is great I would love to get a hold of a tube of those. As a relative newbie I have learned I enjoy a cigar more if I put it in my tub and cap it for the day and smoke it that night. I thought it was just me. Nice to know I am not a freak!

T


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Viper is the best when it comes to knowledgable customer service. I have fallen in love with his beads and have found them to be PERFECT for smothing out the spikes that my chiller puts on the cabinet. 

A great BOTL to do business with.


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

I didn't know 60% beads exist! So far I've been keeping pretty much 58% average RH with dry 65RH Beads! I don't add any water to the 65 beads and if RH shoots up I dry them out with blow dryer - however my basement is pretty much stable year round (cool and naturally at around 70-75%RH),, 

not sure what you mean by "box dry" method, I guess I wouldn't have that problem since mine are alredy dry!

thatnks for the info, got to look up Viper since 60RH beads would make the life easier for me,,


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

What a guy! You lucky bastage. 60% beads. Perfect for the fridge-a-dor or haier that puts out a little too much condensate during the normal course of cycling on and off. Even with 2 pounds of 65% beads in my 20 bottle Haier I can get 70%-73% readings for a while when the fan pushes the water off the back plate and the beads get busy absorbing.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> Viper is the best! I recall an archive thread where someone brought up the need to humidify acoustic instruments like guitars. Well, I have that need and was interested when Viper asked, jokingly, if maybe he should start selling 50% beads for musicians.
> 
> Well, I'd love to have the Heartfelt touch there too! I'd even take some of them 60% beads.
> 
> Way to take care of your customers Viper, you are the man!!


I was PMing Viper a few weeks ago about 50% beads to put in with a guitar and violin. He said he could get them but they would be a little more expensive since he wouldn't be buying in large enough quantities. I was looking at about a pound for myself. If anyone would like to go in on some 50% beads let me know and maybe we could get a big enough order together to make it worth Vipers time. I'm also looking at getting a pound of 65% beads for my humi.
Stonefox


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah I am interested in 50% beads.. I may just use 65% for my guitar but 50% would be nice to try.


----------



## HKGuns (Jan 7, 2006)

pnoon said:


> A perfect example of why he is held in such high regard here in da jungle.
> Thanks for sharing this, Dave.
> :w


He is also fast as lightning. I ordered some tubes from him Sunday and they were in the mail on Monday. You don't see that a lot from most internet based retailers.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

Da Klugs please explain your version of 'dry box'?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Cartierusm said:


> Da Klugs please explain your version of 'dry box'?


The gist of it is to dry out the cigars a bit from their storage RH of 65-68% to something lower. (In this case 60% RH)

Old method was to have dry bead tubes in a travel humi. Throw some sticks in there for a day or so (or a lot longer when I forgot about them). The beads would absorb moisture and help the cigars dry out. In the winter just a humidor without any humidification, closed with cigars in it. Tended to drop into the 50's pretty quick (the humi not the cigars).


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

It sounds good and it should work well. However I just put mine ina old Arturo Fuente box for about a week.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

These sound like a great idea, any idea when there will be stock available?


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

All this talk about beads has got me a bit interested. I'm concerned about my Oasis XL Plus drying out on me while deployed in Afghanistan although it's claimed that the thing can go for months w/o refilling. Would it be recommended to place beads in my humi as a back up? If so, how much and what RH? My humi is a small nightstand/end-table style box; about 24" H x 20" W x 20" D.

I think I read somewhere in this forum that we have a Heartfelt reseller amongst us? Is this correct?

Thanks.


----------

